# Neve na Guarda - 7 Fevereiro 2005



## David sf (16 Dez 2009 às 11:27)

No dia 7 de Fevereiro de 2005, e perante a grande probabilidade de nevar bem na Guarda, meti-me no comboio com o objectivo de ver nevar pela primeira vez. A situação sinóptica era esta:







Durante a viagem nada de neve. Já sabia, pelo que diziam outros passageiros que tinham gente à espera na cidade, que tinha caído um nevão que alguns classificavam como "o maior dos últimos 5 anos", mas o céu só começou a escurecer após a estação de Pinhel e só se começou a ver neve a 2/3 km de Guarda-Gare.





À chegada à estação era este o panorama:









Apesar de saber o que tinha de subir, lá me aventurei até ao centro da cidade. Eram 3 km sempre a subir mas o pior era ter de andar no meio da estrada, com os carros a pisarem poças de água resultantes do derreter da neve por colocação de gelo. Ir pelo passeio era por vezes impossível, dado que havia mais de 10 cm de neve, que entravam pelos sapatos adentro.

Imagens da subida:













Já no centro:

















Um artista local fez uma boneca de neve:





e de regresso à estação, agora de Taxi:





Acabei por não ver nevar, veria um mês depois na Sierra de Guadarrama perto de Madrid, mas nunca na minha vida vi tanta neve concentrada.


----------



## actioman (16 Dez 2009 às 17:12)

Hehehe! grande aventura! 

Esta é daquelas que todos nós, amantes da neve e do frio, num determinado momento desejamos fazer. Deixar tudo e partir à descoberta. Só por isso já valeu a pena, mas ainda por cima conseguiste estar lá e fazer parte desse momento marcante. Sim, porque neve nessas quantidades é de registar!
Ainda fizeste uns belos kms  e com uma subida a pé até à cidadev, mas certamente que nunca esquecerás essa dia tão especial!

Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha de um momento destes.
Só um _piqueno_ reparo: Coisas destas não se guardam tantos anos sem se mostrar aqui à malta doente do .


----------



## David sf (16 Dez 2009 às 17:38)

actioman disse:


> Hehehe! grande aventura!
> 
> Esta é daquelas que todos nós, amantes da neve e do frio, num determinado momento desejamos fazer. Deixar tudo e partir à descoberta. Só por isso já valeu a pena, mas ainda por cima conseguiste estar lá e fazer parte desse momento marcante. Sim, porque neve nessas quantidades é de registar!
> Ainda fizeste uns belos kms  e com uma subida a pé até à cidadev, mas certamente que nunca esquecerás essa dia tão especial!
> ...



Estavam guardados num disco rígido externo, que por estar mal formatado, quando chegou aos 32 GB ficou inacessível. Só agora consegui arranjar um programa que resgatou as imagens. É um processo muito moroso, é quase um minuto para 5 imagens, e tenho 200 a 1000 imagens em cada pasta, e tenho de tirar todas para seleccionar as melhores.


----------

